# La poulpe est vivante [sic]



## le Grand Soir

Bonsoir à tous,

En regardant un film enregistré, Triptyque, par Robert Lepage, j’entendais clairement (voire deux fois à l’ordinateur) un des personnages dire, « la poulpe est vivante » .  Comment ça ?  Le mot est masculin,
n’est-ce pas ?

Je vous remercie d’avance,
le Grand Soir


----------



## Roméo31

Oui : *le/un* poulpe. La faute est fréquente, peut-être notamment par attraction de :_ la/une pieuvre_...


----------



## le Grand Soir

Roméo31 said:


> Oui : *le/un* poulpe. La faute est fréquente, peut-être notamment par attraction de :_ la/une pieuvre_...



Merci Roméo31,

Il est aussi possible qu’il s’agisse d’un régionalisme ; le film est réalisé au Québec.  Et je n’implique rien à-propos de nos cousins outremer...

le Grand Soir


----------



## pointvirgule

Le Grand Soir, êtes-vous bien certain d'avoir entendu _poulpe _et non _pulpe_ ? Le personnage qui dit cette réplique parle-t-il avec un accent étranger ? Et au fait, que se passe-t-il dans le film, y a-t-il vraiment un céphalopode dans cette scène ? Donnez-nous un peu plus de contexte, SVP.


----------



## le Grand Soir

pointvirgule said:


> Le Grand Soir, êtes-vous bien certain d'avoir entendu _poulpe _et non _pulpe_ ? Le personnage qui dit cette réplique parle-t-il avec un accent étranger ? Et au fait, que se passe-t-il dans le film, y a-t-il vraiment un céphalopode dans cette scène ? Donnez-nous un peu plus de contexte, SVP.



Bonsoir ; ,

Oui, j’en suis certain, à mon oreille il y a une très grande différence entre le son « u » et celui de « ou » .  Bien que je parle espagnol je ne suis pas d’origine espagnole.  Le personnage qui parle a un accent parisien.  Et dans le film il n’y a pas de pieuvre, le personnage ne fait que commenter là-dessus.


----------



## Nicomon

le Grand Soir said:


> Il est aussi possible qu’il s’agisse d’un régionalisme ; le film est réalisé au Québec.  Et je n’implique rien à-propos de nos cousins outremer...


  Euh... non.   Je pense qu'on peut oublier cette possibilité. Le mot « poulpe » pour « pieuvre » n'est pas courant au Québec (du moins pas dans mon entourage immédiat) . Pas plus au féminin qu'au masculin.



le Grand Soir said:


> [...] Le personnage qui parle a un accent parisien.


  Accent parisien?  De quel personage s'agit-il au juste et à quel moment du film le dit-il? 
Parce que moi, je n'écarterais pas la théorie de pointvirgule.
Surtout qu'il est question de médecine et d'un neurologue allemand dans ce film que je n'ai pas vu.
(Je n'ai pas vu non plus la pièce Lipsynch dont le film est une adaptation).

« Pulpe » me semble plus plausible que « poulpe ».


----------



## Roméo31

> « Pulpe » me semble plus plausible que « poulpe ».



==> la pulpe est vivante. 

En tout état de cause, la personne qui a posé la question est certaine d'avoir entendu "poulpe" :



> Le Grand Soir, êtes-vous bien certain d'avoir entendu _poulpe _et non _pulpe_ ?





> Oui, j’en suis certain, à mon oreille il y a une très grande différence entre le son « u » et celui de « ou » .


----------



## pointvirgule

Roméo31 said:


> ==> la pulpe est vivante.


Phrase tout à fait plausible si on parle de pulpe dentaire, par exemple. 

J'ai posé la question parce que, depuis six ans que je fréquente WordRef, j'ai souvent vu des non-francophones déclarer : « J'ai entendu tel mot dans un film/à la télé » et, vérification faite, il s'avérait que ce n'était pas ça du tout. Maintenant, si le Grand Soir affirme avoir entendu _la poulpe_, eh bien mes excuses pour avoir douté de son acuité auditive, mais j'en demeure surpris, car j'ai de la difficulté à croire qu'une telle faute ait pu se glisser dans une œuvre de Robert Lepage – à moins que le personnage en question s'exprime mal en français.

En tous cas, je confirme les dires de Nico, à savoir que _poulpe _employé au féminin n'est décidément pas un régionalisme québécois.


----------



## Roméo31

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Lune bleue

Une façon peu élégante de faire référence à une femme dans l'histoire ? 

"La poulpe" peut être utiliser de façon familière pour un poulpe femelle.


----------



## Roméo31

Lune bleue, as-tu une référence ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je lis dans le TLFI, sous « pulpe » : − _En partic._ _Pulpe cérébrale._ Substance blanche du cerveau.

Or compte tenu de ce résumé (c'est moi qui colore) : 





> Libre adaptation de la pièce_ Lipsynch_, _Triptyque_ met en scène une libraire de Québec dont l’esprit dérive (*Lise Castonguay*, d’une étonnante vulnérabilité), sa sœur chanteuse de jazz de Montréal qui perd la voix à la suite d’une *opération au cerveau* (*Frédérike Bédard*, à fleur de peau) et d’un neurochirurgien *allemand *de Londres dont le corps ne lui obéit plus comme avant (*Hans Piesbergen*, impénétrable).


... je continue de penser que_ pulpe_ est plus plausible.
À priori si c'est le neurochirurgien allemand qui le prononce, et si son accent n'est pas réellement parisien.

Je ne vois pas du tout ce qu'un poulpe (pieuvre) viendrait faire dans l'histoire. 
Mais bon, j'attends encore la réponse à ma question : De quel personnage s'agit-il au juste et à quel moment du film le dit-il?


----------



## Lune bleue

Roméo31 said:


> Lune bleue, as-tu une référence ?


Une référence pour quoi ? 
Désolée, je n'ai pas vu ce film.


----------



## Roméo31

Une réf. sur l'emploi allégué de _poulpe _au féminin.

De toute façon, Le Grand Soir souhaite savoir si me mot _poulpe_ est masculin ou féminin. Et il a été répondu à cela !


----------



## Lune bleue

Roméo31 said:


> Une réf. sur l'emploi allégué de _poulpe _au féminin.



Pas de référence, juste des observations. Je ne dis pas que c'est correct, juste très familier. Un petit tour au zoo par exemple, et on peut être témoin de la tendance à féminiser les noms d'animaux pour parler des femelles. Une sorte d'extrapolation de la féminisation avec le "e" final, d'autant plus facile que le nom finit en "e". 
L'erreur se trouve aussi à l'inverse, en masculinisant un nom commun féminin pour parler du mâle (ex. Un orque au lieu d'une orque mâle).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Personne ne nous dit comment l'on nomme *un poulpe* femelle, ce qui permet aux censeurs de nous chinoiser à chaque usage de _poulpe_ au féminin.

Quoi qu'il en soit, en tapant entre guillemets, pour une recherche exacte, sur Gallica «une poulpe» et «la poulpe», vous trouvez d'assez nombreux résultats, pas si anciens, utilisant _poulpe_ au féminin pour désigner l'animal, dont un certain nombre émanent de diverses académies ou sociétés savantes. S'ajoute parfois à cela une métonymie entre féminité et poulpe, soit en désignant ici l'animal, soit comme ancienne forme de _pulpe_.

Le TLF_i _parle un peu de ce double usage :


> PULPE, subst. fém.
> *Étymol. et Hist. [...]* Emprunté au latin _pulpa_ « chair, viande ; pulpe des fruits ; partie tendre du bois ». Dans la langue littéraire _pulpe_ a remplacé progressivement la forme _poulpe_* (substantif féminin), en raison de l'homophonie avec _poulpe_* (substantif masculin) « polype ».



Sans parler de la seule métonymie entre *le poulpe* et sa propre chair :


> POULPE, subst. masc.
> ♦ _Par métonymie_ Chair de cet animal. [...]


----------



## pointvirgule

Pour en avoir le cœur net, j'ai loué le film en ligne, ça m'a coûté trois tomates. La réplique est prononcée à 78:40, dans une scène où l'on procède à l'enregistrement des voix pour un dessin animé pour enfants dont les personnages sont des animaux. Une espèce de renard dit très clairement : _Stupeur et épouvante, la poulpe était vivante !_ 

Ben coudonc... mon hypothèse de _pulpe_, c'était de la poulpe-fiction. Moi qui voulais sauver l'honneur de la culture québécoise...


----------



## Roméo31

Je viens de prendre connaissance du message de point-virgule, après avoir rédigé le mien :  pour la démarche.


Bonsoir,

Ce qui suit établit, pour ceux pour qui besoin est encore, que, de nos jours, le mot _poulpe_ (pieuvre) est uniquement masculin.

Remarques :
1. Un usage, fût-il répété, n'établit pas nécessairement - tant s'en faut - une nouvelle norme.
2. A mon sens, il serait inconséquent de laisser accroire, notamment à ceux qui apprennent le français, que l'on peut dire ou écrire, de nos jours et en français de France, _une poulpe_ et _la poulpe._
3. La faute considérée est assez fréquente, et il n'est pas déshonorant à reconnaître qu'on la faisait, plutôt de s'acharner à justifier qu'elle n'a pas un caractère fautif actuellement (je ne me prononce pas sur le passé révolu).

_Dictionnaire de l'Académie française_, 9e édition :


> (1)*POULPE* n. *m. *_[...] *Le* poulpe expulse son encre pour protéger sa fuite. _



_Le Grand Robert de la langue française informatisé_, 2014 :


> poulpe [pulp] n. *m*.



_Le Trésor de la langue française informatisé_ :


> (1)*POULPE* n. *m.* XVIe siècle. Issu, par l'intermédiaire du provençal _poupre, pourpre, _du latin _polypus, _« poulpe, polype », lui-même emprunté du grec _polupous, _« cloporte ; poulpe ; polype » et, proprement, « qui a plusieurs pieds ».
> Mollusque céphalopode marin pourvu de huit tentacules munis de ventouses. _Les poulpes de grande taille sont aussi appelés pieuvres. *Le* poulpe expulse son encre pour protéger sa fuite. Salade de poulpes_.



_Le Grand Larousse illustré 2015_ :
Poulpe n.*m*. l(latin polypus).pieuvre.

_Wiktionnaire : _


> *poulpe* \pulp\ _*masculin*_



Bescherelle, _L'orthographe pour tous : ouvrage de référence sur l'orthographe_, 2013 :


> un poulpe* (masculin*)



_Banque de dépannage linguistique _(Office québécois de la langue française) :



> Noms masculins que l'on emploie indûment au féminin
> 
> On hésite parfois sur le genre de certains noms français désignant des objets ou des concepts non animés. Les noms commençant par une voyelle, qui sont souvent précédés de l'article élidé _l'_ plutôt que de l’article _le_ ou _la_, sont les plus susceptibles d'être l'objet d'une telle hésitation, leur genre étant moins explicite.
> 
> Le tableau ci-dessous présente une liste de noms masculins que l'on emploie souvent indûment au féminin. Il pourrait vous permettre d'éviter certaines erreurs.
> 
> *Noms masculins que l'on emploie indûment au féminin*
> 
> abaque
> [...]
> *poulpe*
> [...]



Joseph Hanse :


> *Poulpe*, n. m. *Un* poulpe, mais *une* pieuvre



Jean Girodet :


> Poulpe. *Toujours au masculin*, à la différence de _pieuvre_ : *Un* poulpe monstrueux.



*Etc.*


----------



## Logospreference-1

Roméo31 said:


> Ce qui suit établit, pour ceux pour qui besoin est encore, que, de nos jours, le mot _poulpe_ (pieuvre) est uniquement masculin.


Mais qui a prétendu que « de nos jours » poulpe (l'animal) n'était pas masculin ?


> 1. Un usage, fût-il répété, n'établit pas nécessairement - tant s'en faut - une nouvelle norme.


Que vous arrive-t-il ? Qui a prétendu établir « une nouvelle norme » ?


> 2. A mon sens, il serait inconséquent de laisser accroire, notamment à ceux qui apprennent le français, que l'on peut dire ou écrire, de nos jours et en français de France, _*une* poulpe_ et _*la* poulpe._


Ce qui serait parfaitement inconséquent, c'est de faire accroire que quelqu'un ici a dit cela ; j'ai simplement le droit, quand une question est posée, fût-elle la vôtre, d'y répondre en faisant les recherches sur les instruments adéquats avec les clés de recherche adéquates. Je n'ai utilisé, entre guillemets, _une poulpe _et_ la poulpe _qu'en guise de clés de recherches pour identifier des usages au féminin : ce serait un crime ? Quand vous posez une question, le minimum serait d'accepter qu'on y réponde. Or voyez comment vous avez réagi. Et par dessus le marché vous osez souligner _une_ et_ la_ ? *Les deux seules fois où j'avais utilisé poulpe avec un article dans le texte* - et non pas en clé de recherche ! -* dans mon message #10, je l'avais mis au masculin*, comme chacun a pu voir, vous excepté.


> 3. La faute considérée est assez fréquente, et il n'est pas déshonorant à reconnaître qu'on la faisait, plutôt de s'acharner à justifier qu'elle n'a pas un caractère fautif actuellement (je ne me prononce pas sur le passé révolu).


 En langue le passé récent - ici le XIXe et le début du XXe siècle - n'est jamais révolu, surtout à propos du genre de _poulpe_, quand la seule justification du masculin est son rattachement au « latin _polypus_ (_polype_*) » (le TLFi, étymologie et histoire) et en réalité au grec. Quand on proscrit par décret un usage - car c'est bien ce qui s'est passé, malgré votre tentative de retournement avec la « nouvelle norme » -, on s'expose à ce que la langue conserve fort longtemps des traces de l'usage proscrit. Appelez-le une faute, mais la langue et ses locuteurs y gagnent quoi ? Je vous ferez remarquer que je n'avais même pas cherché à justifier cet usage au féminin, n'ayant pas parlé de l'étymologie. Les ouvrages ou auteurs que vous citez se mettent eux-mêmes en faute à l'égard de leurs lecteurs en omettant de signaler l'ancien usage désormais proscrit, qui côtoyait l'usage au masculin, alors qu'ils approuvent la proscription.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, pv.    J'ai pensé à faire la même démarche, aussi pour en avoir le cœur net, mais j'espérais un réponse de le Grand Soir.

Comme tu dis... ben coudonc!
Je la trouvais plausible, moi, ton hypothèse.  Et la mienne aussi, qui faisait le lien entre cette définition extraite du *TLFI* (B : anatomie) que j'ai mise plus haut et la tumeur au cerveau de Marie. 


> − _En partic._ _Pulpe cérébrale._ Substance blanche du cerveau.


 Mais je maintiens que « poulpe » au féminin n'est pas un québécisme.  De mon côté, je dis « pieuvre » peu importe la grosseur de la bête...et par ailleurs, j'imagine que Robert Lepage sait que « poulpe » est aujourd'hui masculin.

Comme Roméo31 ne l'a pas mis, j'ajoute *le lien* vers la page de la BDL citée, et une liste de *285* noms masculins employés indûment au féminin.

Au fait, c'est un bon film, ou pas ?

*Ajout :* 


> La réplique est prononcée à 78:40, dans une scène où l'on procède à l'enregistrement des voix pour un dessin animé pour enfants dont les personnages sont des animaux. Une espèce de renard dit très clairement : _Stupeur et épou*vante*, la poulpe était vi*vante* !_


 C'est peut-être pour la rimette/allitération, que _poulpe_ est au féminin.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour !

Logos, j'ai réagi notamment par rapport à cela, qui peut laisser accroire que_ poulpe_ peut être aussi du féminin :



> Quoi qu'il en soit, en tapant entre guillemets, pour une recherche exacte, sur Gallica «une poulpe» et «la poulpe», vous trouvez d'assez nombreux résultats, pas si anciens, utilisant _poulpe_ au féminin pour désigner l'animal, dont un certain nombre émanent de diverses académies ou sociétés savantes. S'ajoute parfois à cela une métonymie entre féminité et poulpe, soit en désignant ici l'animal, soit comme ancienne forme de _pulpe_.



Je n'ai nulle envie de polémiquer, d'autant que, comme il a été dit et montré, _poulpe_ est, de nos jours, masculin - ce qui répond à la question initiale.


----------

